# DIY roof brace kit for stainless pipe



## drewmo (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyone DIY a brace for your stainless pipe above roof line? If so, can you share your plans? Or is buying retail a no brainer?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Sep 5, 2015)

I've got one from excel. It's sitting here still because my roofer didn't listen to me. I requested ice and water shield run along the roof trusses as well as marking where they were so I could install my brace after. I don't want to screw thru sheathing only. 

Stud finders have trouble sensing wood under shingles.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 10, 2015)

drewmo said:


> Anyone DIY a brace for your stainless pipe above roof line? If so, can you share your plans? Or is buying retail a no brainer?


 
I don't actually have the plans, but yeah, we fabricated a roof brace kit for our clubhouse for the local H.O.G. Chapter.
Took (2) 1/16 thin flat strips of steel 2" wide & bent them around the chimney with 2" long ears at each end.
Drilled 1/2" holes in the ears to allow for bolting the 2 pieces together.
Took (2) pieces of 1/2" threaded rod about 6 feet long & passed them throught the holes in the ears
with a nut & washer on each side, to secure them.
Took (2) pieces of 2x2x1/8" steel angle & drilled 1/2' holes thru one leg (vertical) & (2) 1/4" holes through the other leg (horizontal).
Ran the threaded rod thru the 1/2" holes, again with nuts & washers, & using deck screws, attached the angles to the roof. 
Siliconed the crap out of the horizontal edges of the angles & the screw heads.
Bending of the threaded rods to position the angles correctly was required.


----------



## DougA (Sep 10, 2015)

This is what I did.  1 3/8" Slotted steel bar with holes and eye bolt from HD.  Had the existing cable.  I gently bent the bar around something that was similar in size to the chimney. SS chimney are too soft to use it for bending.  I bent the 90 deg with 2 pair of pliers. The inspector said I only needed 2 guy wires but I have 3 as I wanted to make sure it wouldn't move.  BTW, this is 8" chimney.


----------



## Ash (Sep 10, 2015)

DougA said:


> This is what I did.  1 3/8" Slotted steel bar with holes and eye bolt from HD.  Had the existing cable.  I gently bent the bar around something that was similar in size to the chimney. SS chimney are too soft to use it for bending.  I bent the 90 deg with 2 pair of pliers. The inspector said I only needed 2 guy wires but I have 3 as I wanted to make sure it wouldn't move.  BTW, this is 8" chimney.
> View attachment 161534
> View attachment 161535


Nicely done. I like it.


----------

